# Songs for those who reconciled (^_^)



## Separated79

Starting Over Again - Natalie Cole - YouTube

Starting OVer Again by Natalie Cole

AFTER ALL BY PETER CETERA AND CHER WITH LYRICS - YouTube

After All by Peter Cetera and Cher


----------



## Suemolly

No sign of reconciliation for me, but my favorite starting over song is :

Open Arms by Journey or Mariah Carey.


----------

